# Army of the Quarter - Q1 2013



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*JAN 2013* 


It's time to reveal the Army of the Quarter for the first quarter of 2013 as well as roll out our brand new award for winning Army of the Quarter.

First off, what does it take for an army to be awarded as the Army of the Month? This is NOT a painting award, nor is it a fluff reward. It is a consolidation of numerous requirements, spreading across all aspects of the hobby. How is the background of the army? Does the owner have posts establishing fluff or fiction for it? How do the models look? Are their battle reports for the army? As stated, this is a very wide reaching award, that requires the winner to excel in each of these categories.

Where do we look for the Army of the Quarter? While I know there are many users with many posts throughout the site, detailing fluff, battle reports, or project logs, the sole place that we as the moderator team will look is the Army Showcase. For those of you that are unfamiliar with the Army Showcase, it is a place on Heresy for you to highlight your army, be it with videos, links to threads elsewhere on the site, or pictures of your beautifully painted models. As this month's winner illustrates, the Army Showcase in itself can consist almost entirely of links throughout the website. It's a resource that allows you to consolidate everything on your army in one place, so that other users are able to access all aspects of the army that you've spent months or years creating.










*Dave T Hobbit's
Servants of the Conquering Worm*










Dave T Hobbit's Servants of the Conquering Worm (follow this link for the entry) is his Warhammer Fantasy Warriors of Chaos Army. As you can see, the Showcase entry in itself isn't incredibly detailed, but it's fantastic for what it does have. As you can see, Dave has links in the entry to his multiple Battle Reports and Fluff/Fiction pieces that he has spent hours playing, compiling, and writing. It's also got pictures of the models that comprise the army. While we're not saying you have to follow his example to the letter to win the Army of the Quarter, it's a great guideline for the level of completion (not just painting) that we're looking for in a winner.

A huge congratulations to Dave for being the inaugural winner of the *Creed's Commendation* as we revamp and relaunch the Army of the Quarter. Your hard work in creating a vivid background, painting beautiful models, and sharing your tactical prowess and blunders are a clear example of what it takes to have an incredibly well rounded army. We have a quiz for the winners of the Army of the Quarter, please keep reading to learn more about Dave's Servants of the Conquering Worm. ​


Dave T Hobbit said:


> In 100 words or less, describe your army:
> The core of the army are all descended from a Norse tribe who worship Slaanesh and Nurgle as the two headed Conquering Worm: Slaanesh rises in the Spring and is seen in exuberance, youth, and feasting; Nurgle drags down in the Autumn and is seen in stoicism, maturity, and the corpse-strewn field.
> 
> Lead by the Fever Shaman Skogu they have followed an ancient series of magical markers through Kislev and into Ostermark. Destroying those who cleaved to soft Gods their ranks are bolstered by new worshippers given the revelation of madness. As they enter the northern bound of what was once Sylvania they face not only Demons drawn to the power of the markers but also the inhospitality of Vampire Lords.
> ...


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats Dave, you earned the recognition.

Also, I think it's great there are more features like this appearing on the site, along with new awards.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a real nifty award! :so_happy:

More importantly, congratz Dave! :drinks:


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great way to promote the army showcase 

And of course congrats to Dave - The effort you've put into the army is impressive and your battle reports are always nice to read - well deserved


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats Dave. Love the army. You put effort into the forum as a whole not just an army which is very much appreciated.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you all.

As well as awards for being really good at a narrow area of the hobby we wanted to recognise people who were good in several areas. I am honoured that the Team decided I was worthy.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

A fine award for a fine army, well done Dave


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats Dave ... Most certainly deserved that is for sure.k:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats dave. A worthy winner.


----------

